# مساعده فى تصميم فرن طلاء معادن بمساحيق الطلاء



## mohamed-x (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتى
هل يوجد من لديه فكره عن تصميم افران الطلاء وبالتحديد فرن بمقياس 2م عرض و 3م طول 3م ارتفاع يدار بوقود الديزل ان امكن او الفيرنس ....حدود درجة الحرار تصل الى 400 مئويه كحد اقصى
ان امكن تحديد طرق توزيع الحراره والتحكم بطردالغازات 
ولكم الشكر........


----------

